
Marketing: The Dark Art for Social Entrepreneurs? - raphar
http://www.inc.com/article/2010/10/marketing-dark-art-of-social-entrepreneurs.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+inc%2Fheadlines+%28Inc.com+Headlines%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
mjh8136
Interesting question: Whether the people who market breast cancer awareness do
too good a job of it, raising the profile of one health threat above others
that are actually more common.

